# New meat slicer for Christmas



## tasunkawitko (Dec 25, 2011)

i've been wanting one for a long time, but it's one of those things that have been hard to justify from a budgetary standpoint. luckily, my wife finally took pity on me and got me one!

it's a rival 1042 wn:

http://www.rivalproducts.com/product.aspx?pid=972









i don't want or need anything fancy or "professional grade" (of course, if one falls in my lap, i'll take it!) - so i'm thinking this will be just fine for my modest home use.

having said that, i'd sppreciate it if anyone with experience with one of these would share experiences, pros, cons, tips, tricks, mods, pitfalls and other useful information to help me get the most from it.

thanks in advance!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats nice gift


----------



## dpeart (Dec 25, 2011)

The one tip I would share is to have whatever you are slicing, semi-frozen.  I find that I can't slice bacon, for example, unless it is nearly completely frozen.

dave


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2011)

TW, morning.... Congrats... we have been using ours for about 25 years.... still going... Enjoy... Dave


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 25, 2011)

items such as belly bacon which is fairly long, you may have to cut down the middle first into shorter slices.  That's ok, you have to break the bacon in half for BLT's anyways, lol!

Buckboard bacon is usually easy to slice as it is natually shorter:













my slicer is very similar, a Nesco 150:


Shop Categories
Shop Brands
Shop On Sale
Catalog
Store Locator






 

Categories
Food Processing
Slicers
Item# 167876
Print


















	

		
			
		

		
	
  *Own this product?*   Submit an image

[h1]Nesco Professional Food Slicer — 7 1/2in. Blade, Model# FS-150PR[/h1]

Item# 167876
Only $119.99Guaranteed Lowest PricesQty  
Manufacturer Warranty:
12 months parts / 12 months labor

1 Year Extended Warranty Replacement Plan$14.99
	

		
			
		

		
	







Temporarily Backordered —
ships in 15 to 29 business days
	

		
			
		

		
	







Customer Product Rating







4  /  5







4  of 4would recommend this product to a friend.

See all reviews below

Write a review

[h1]Have A Question About This Product?[/h1]
1  Question  | 1  Answer

Read All Q&A
 
Ask a Question

Answer a Question

Add to Wish ListEmail a Friend











DESCRIPTION
CUSTOMER REVIEWS
PRODUCT Q & A
WARRANTY

[h3]OVERVIEW[/h3]
With the price of food rising, why not buy in bulk and slice it yourself? Powerful slicer creates consistent slices from deli-thin to thick.
[h3]WHAT'S INCLUDED[/h3]

(1) Slicer
(1) Blade

[h3]KEY SPECS[/h3]

*Adjustable*
Yes
*Lockable*
Yes
*Watts*
150
*Volts*
120V
*Blade Size (in.)*
7 1/2
*Blade Material*
Stainless steel
*Cutting Thickness (in.)*
1/32 to 1/2
*Material Type*
Heavy-duty die-cast aluminum housing
*Mount Type*
Tabletop
*Includes*
Tilt forward feature
*Manufacturer Warranty*
12 months parts / 12 months labor
*Ship Weight*
13.0 lbs
*Item#*
167876
[h3]BRAND[/h3]






Shop for Nesco American Harvest

[h2]RELATED PRODUCTS[/h2]

You May Be Interested In These SlicersSEE ALL

One thing most of these home slicers (and actually even the $3,000 professional ones too!) have in common is that they will not slice off the bottom of the meat cleanly, leaving a trailing lip.  Very easy solution, just flip the meat over so what is on bottom is now on top and it will slice off that errant edge cleanly while starting another ragged edge on the bottom (just flip it again, etc!).  Getting it super cold does help solve this but may put too much resistance on your motor trying to slice something close to frozen.  A few experiments with it and you'll find the happy medium, I am sure.  Enjoy the new tool and always be super careful, getting fingers sewn back on is a total time-waster, lol... (had a couple done, I know!)


----------



## venture (Dec 25, 2011)

As always, Pops has us right on point.

I have the plastic slicer you have, but with a different brand name.  It has served me well for 20 years.  Best part is it stores compactly.  Worst part is the short throw for things like belly bacon.  Overall, it has been a great slicer and it has done a lot of meat. I'm sure yours will too!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bigcase (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats, I am still on the waiting list for a slicer...for some reason I got a salad shooter
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, you cant smoke salad...


----------



## tyotrain (Dec 25, 2011)

congrats on the gift... man them slicers come in handy


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats, after you use it a couple of times you will wonder how you ever got along without one.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 26, 2011)

It looks like an awesome slicer.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 26, 2011)

hey guys, thanks for the comments and advice.

pops, that's a good tip for a problem i've seen before - thanks!


----------



## flareside92 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have the same slicer and it works pretty well.

The tray and guides are dishwasher safe and cleanup is a breeze.

Enjoy


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, I was able to give my new slicer a try last night, using it to slice up my venison "dried beef" project:

http://foodsoftheworld.activeboards.net/making-dried-beef-not-jerky-from-venison_topic1603.html

Eagerly, I began slicing; my goal was to get the thinnest slices possible, but there was a bit of a learning curve on this first slicing attempt:



However, once I got the hang of it, I was able to do pretty well:



Here's the first "half" of the dried beef:



The lighter spots that you see toward the bottom are washout from the flash; also, there may be a few slices missing, as everyone was in sample mode.

It is very important to know how to assemble and dis-assemble a slicer. Bits and pieces do get into a lot of nooks and crannies, and some of those nooks and crannies are not visible to the naked eye.

All-in-all, I was impressed and pleased with this slicer. It is not, of course, the same as the Hobart I used when working in the restaurant business, but then again, at fifty-odd dollars, it is very much worth the cost. For someone looking at getting a modest slicer for modest home use, it certainly fits the bill.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

It looks like it will do the job very well.

The bad thing about any slicer is the cleanup, so we only use ours when there's a lot to cut up.

Otherwise I just slice by hand.


----------

